# seeing any poults?



## Guest

Just wondering if anyone has been seeing any baby turkeys?

Just Curious!

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## ErieAngler

Ive seen several groups around the columbus area in the last few weeks. Its great to see them here, funny thing is its the first time Ive really seen a lot of turkeys too!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

here are a few. date is a year off.


----------



## Guest

Great picture that's awesome to see. I haven't seen a one in Holmes county but the woods is thick out there.


----------



## Guest

good to here Erie angler! Hopefully there doing good everywhere!


----------



## ErieAngler

Saw 4 jakes in the same spot last night. I need to do some turkey hunting this year! Never done it.


----------



## big red

on my way home from work this morning(6:30a.m.)i seen 3 hens and 5 poults in an area i have never seen turkeys , south of marysville before the fairbanks h.s.i have traveled this road for 15yrs and have seen many deer,****,coyotes and occasional pheasant.but, this is the first turkeys.they were heading into a wheat stubble field.


----------



## lakota

I saw four recently. They along with three hens were walking along the top of the back stop of the 200 yard rifle range at the club I am a member of!


----------



## scallop

was checking the land in athens county yesterday and saw a couple hens and 6-8 young ones. also saw some monster tracks, didnt even know we had turkey but has me psyched for the upcoming fall season!


----------



## Uglystix

I've seen a hen with at least 6 poults 3 nights in a row eating out of a ditch. The poults were smaller than a softball and still had that chipmunk camo on them. Hope those little guys make it.


----------



## Guest

Great to here your reports guys! Thanks for posting! Uglystix, Little ones this late must be a re-nest which is good to see. I still am yet to see a poult this summer!

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## katfish

I just saw my first batch of poults that were out and about.

7 poults a hen and 2 jakes were out in a cut hayfield. I assume they were catching grasshoppers.


----------



## ErieAngler

Saw another hen with several small ones last night. Pretty exciting, this is the first year Ive seen a lot of turkeys near home. I think sighting have been 10-15:1 over last year. Im going to give turkey hunting a try this season!


----------



## Bischoff66

Was driving in Amherst on my way home this morning and saw a group or 5 or 6 hens and their young probally 15 total in the group. It was one of those what the.... I am really seeing this. Right next to IGA and across from the eagles.


----------



## Guest

Saw several groups in the vermilion area. Took the dog for a walk in Mill Hallow and ran acrossed about 5 with a hen.


----------



## bobk

Saw these kids this morning whe I was getting a cup of coffee.
Bob


----------



## ezbite

i saw a bunch as i was heading north on the western reserve greenway trailo in trumbull county, but pretty close to the ashtabula line


----------



## bobk

This is where poults come from.


----------



## fishing in kent

I'm up in Kent. I literally almost stepped on a turkey when I went outside to smoke a cigarette yesterday morning. Then 5 or so more went running past me. Damn those things can run fast. 

They got "caught" in the courtyard and I took some pics.


----------



## RiverDoc

Two days ago I saw five on the West bank of the Rocky between Rock Cliff and Hogsback.


----------



## alumcreeker

just north of me in richland county every morning i see 2 hens with i dont know how many little ones they are right at state route 314 and state route 309 right behind a township building


----------



## zcat

Here is a few on my game came.


----------



## negs

had 2 hens and 14 small ones parade by today at about 10yds out at the in-laws farm didn't even act spooky!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the pics guys! I have finally seen a couple batches poults in Holmes and Knox Counties. It looks like we had a pretty good hatch this year. Thanks for all your reports!

Brian


----------

